
Facebook Is Making Millions by Promoting Hate Groups’ Content - laurex
https://readsludge.com/2019/09/25/facebook-is-making-millions-by-promoting-hate-groups-content/
======
deogeo
It's unclear from the article and SPLC's own website, but it certainly looks
like they label every group that wants to reduce immigration as a hate group.
That's a very broad definition of 'hate'.

